# what's up w/ NEC pop-up ad??



## AudaciousTT (Jul 3, 2004)

This thing is driving me nuts today..i hope it is temporary


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

AudaciousTT said:


> This thing is driving me nuts today..i hope it is temporary


What popup ad - I don't see any popup ads 

(Safari under MacOSX doesn't display popup ads..)

John


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

:twisted:

Its really annoying.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

guys - the main forum isn't the place for this. Go to "Site News" or speak directly to Jae.


----------



## AudaciousTT (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks!...sorry...  it went away!...can i delete this thread?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

it can be moved easily enough 

(see?)


----------



## AudaciousTT (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

welcome


----------

